# new aquascape



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

here's my 45 g, 48x18x12

Eco complete substrate
driftwood, slate various stones.

plants:

Java fern
windelov fern
grassy stuff looks like dwarf sag, but apparently not (rizman help me remember)
dwarf lotus
some kind of amazon sword
anubias nana
crypt wendtii
melon sword
java moss

low light 2 wpg but its a very shallow tank

flourish excel, and flourish comp

fish:

L102 pleco
L128 pleco
albino bristlenose pleco
13 geo orange heads

pics:

Full tank:

View attachment 123997


Left side:

View attachment 123998


Middle:

View attachment 124000


Right side:

View attachment 124003


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

nice looking


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks a lot better in real life and I still miss my Snowball Pleco... the plant you cant think of is Broad Leaf Chain Sword I think... any interest in some German Blue Rams to throw in there?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice start!!!!!Keep us updated!!!!


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 8, 2006)

i like the black substrate, the tank look really natural good change


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

therizman1 said:


> Looks a lot better in real life and I still miss my Snowball Pleco... the plant you cant think of is Broad Leaf Chain Sword I think... any interest in some German Blue Rams to throw in there?


Thanks

Mike, didn't you notice I tore it down and rearanged all the hardscape?

I like blue rams, how many are you talkin? and how much$?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

The tank has a unique charm

would like to see it after the plants start comming in better.. keep us posted!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks,

my light schedule is kinda messed up right now. The plants seem to be sticking around w/ the eartheaters in there which is a plus, and also not being eaten by the plecos either.

Thumbs crossed.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Sweeeeet tank!!!


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

It's a very nice set up. A little different, but that's why I like it.







Post some photos when the plants really grow in.


----------

